#ubuntu-au 2011-05-09
<Octatron> Ugh! anyone have an idea of the settings for a bigpond ultimate usb modem on ubuntu?
<ikt> ugh indeed
<ikt> usb modem :/
<Octatron> I know apparently adsl through a phone line is too hard in the 21st century
<ikt> bigpond != 21st century :P
<ikt> signing up to bigpond is signing up to 19th century innovation
<ikt> I thought usb modems died
<ikt> ethernet == win
<Octatron> it's that bigpond ultimate fat white modem I've trawled the net for auth setting chap pap?? dns setting auto or man? username password needed? apn for post paid account?
<ikt> all auto
<ikt> should just need u/n and p/w
<gorilla> hi all.
<ikt> heya
<ikt> head_victim
<ikt> if you are here, the uds is going on
<gorilla> uds??
<ikt> ubuntu developer summit
<ikt> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-Developer-Summit-UDS-Remote-Participation
<ikt> there was a cool speech by Mark Shuttleworth
<ikt> then a really long and boring speech by a linaro guy
<gorilla> ikt: ahhh.
<gorilla> yes, finding quality speakers that are passionate and/or entertaining can be hard work.
<ikt> yeah but Mark makes it all better
<ikt> the thing was that the damn video/audio cut out mid way through
<ikt> it looks like the connection they had went down
<ikt> so I didn't get to see the whole dedication to matt zimmerman
<ikt> http://blip.tv/file/5121977
<ikt> sometimes works
<ikt> sometimes 503's
<ikt> now it's saying unable to play :/
<Octatron> upgraded to Virtualbox 4 :) - but cannot mount usb devices like I use too in 3 :( anyone got some idea whats going on?
<head_victim> Hmm just missed ikt
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-10
<head_victim> Anyone with any suggestions for an RSS reader?
<gorilla> head_victim: firefox :-)
<head_victim> See I'm new to all this stuff, is it worth just setting it up with my gmail account?
<head_victim> I'm so far behind the curve with all this web stuff it's not funny
<head_victim> Next thing you know I'll have a social media account or something
<valorin> head_victim, I use Feedly as an RSS reader. It uses Google Reader to do the actual RSS collection, but they have an extension for Firefox (and others, including android and iPhone) for displaying and browsing the feeds. http://www.feedly.com/
<valorin> If you consume lots of feeds daily, which I do, then something like Feedly is the way to go.
<valorin> There are plenty around, so it really depends what sort of interface you find useful. There are desktop application readers too, but if you use multiple machines, these aren't great.
<head_victim> I would like it to work on my android as well so I'll look in to that one
<head_victim> Although it's saying it can't find it in the markety
<valorin> Really?
<valorin> odd
<valorin> let me check here
<valorin> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devhd.feedly
<valorin> If you've got your account setup, you can install directly from there
<head_victim> hmm I open it with the market and it's not found, use the browser and it lets me
<valorin> That is weird
<valorin> Who is your phone with?
<head_victim> Telstra, motorola defy
<valorin> I believe some carriers have restrictions, although I don't know why it would reject feedly
<valorin> Maybe it's android version support?
<valorin> cos I'm a Telstra Desire
<head_victim> Stock 2.1
<valorin> Ah, it requires Android 2.2
<head_victim> That'd do it, apparently July is when I can expect that
<valorin> Ah ok. You could try the dedicated Google Reader application and not use Feedly. I've heard good things about it too, although I've never used it.
<valorin> I used Google Reader many years ago, it was good then, but I have no clue what it's like now
<head_victim> Cool I was going to try a few things here and there just trying to get some feedback to steer me in the right direction
<valorin> :)
<valorin> Well, good luck in your search :)
<head_victim> Cheers for the pointers.
<head_victim> What I'm finding that most people go "oh you really need 2.2 for x feature" motorola have already backported anyway
<head_victim> Loving swype.
<valorin> Swype? *goes to look for it*
<valorin> Yeah, the waiting-for-upgrades really sucks
<head_victim> It's a keyboard text prediction I guess.  You never take your finger off the keyboard you just move it around.
<valorin> Ah
<valorin> Now I can't find it in my the market
<head_victim> I thought it was gimicky at first but can't live without it now, my fingers are too fat to use anything else.
<valorin> Ah cool, I think I remember hearing about that a while ago.
<valorin> I just found their website, and am signing up for the beta :D
<head_victim> Hah came standard on my phone. It's a must for big fingered oafs like me
<valorin> ah, lol
<head_victim> I was truly worried about my typing on the on screen keyboard
<valorin> My wife hates using my phone, cos of her fingernails, so it might work for her too
<valorin> I came from many years of using PalmOS with a stylus, so having to use fingers directly on the screen was really hard to learn
<head_victim> I just upgraded from a nokia e51 - 12 button standard phone
<valorin> ah the good ol' days of phones which only had one main function
<head_victim> The only thing it didn't do for me well was web browsing. It did all my contact and calendar stuff well, sync'd via bluetooth to the PC (even on Ubuntu!)
<valorin> Nice
<head_victim> In that regard it's better than this android.
<head_victim> I'm having to use ical and vcards as a backup solution instead
<valorin> I use google apps, so it's always synced for me :) but yeah, that's one of the downsides of android and the "cloud"
<valorin> for the record, I hate the term "cloud"... so stupid
<head_victim> Yeah, not a fan of the "cloud" for personal stuff. Most of my emails are publically logged anyway so I don't care about that but the names, addresses, appointments, etc I do still seem to care about
<head_victim> Well I haven't slept in 24 hours so I might go for a nap so I make a tiny bit of sense tonight for the meeting
<valorin> Ok. I've got band, as usual, so I won't be there tonight.
<head_victim> No worries, feel free to check out the agenda though and contribute via the mailing list, it's just a valid a way to communicate as the meeting
<valorin> Yep, will do
<head_victim> Cheerio, I'll be back in time for the meeting :)
<head_victim> Evening Octatron 
<Octatron> Salutations head_victim how goes it this chilly evening?
<head_victim> Still getting over the flu but have had some sleep so feeling half human.
<Octatron> sleep helps, I've just sussed out something interesting on usb modems
<Octatron> on two different models of modem you can put in the correct settings and they will refuse to connect.. until you move them to another usb slot.. then they work werid huh?
<Octatron> how much sleep are you getting a night?
<head_victim> Add the info to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WirelessBroadbandInformation if it helps someone
<head_victim> I'm a shiftworker, it varies.
<Octatron> an adult can get by on an average of 6 hours a night .. 8 hours is recommended and 4 hours can be ok but only if it's done once a week
<head_victim> Yep, some nights it's 0 other nights it's 14.
<Octatron> lack of sleep can effect your emotions and fitness as well apparently, we burn more fat asleep then awake doing nothing.  I'll pop that little tip up 
<head_victim> Hah yeah I've noticed
<Octatron> When is this irc meeting to start?
<head_victim> 8pm
<Octatron> cool I'll bring jacket and hot cocoa :P
<Octatron> um how does one submit stuff to the wirelessbroadband wiki?
<head_victim> Do you have a launchpad login?
<head_victim> If so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WikiHowTo has a couple of pointers
<Octatron> rightio I'll check it out thanks
<head_victim> No worries, let me know if anything isn't clear (I wrote the howto page ;) )
<Octatron> rolled your own.. it's the linux way.. :)
<head_victim> Yeah there were heaps of guides out there but none that actually got down as far as "press the edit button" which to me if someone hasn't used it before isn't always as obvious as you think it might be
<head_victim> Wikis are the one thing I feel kinda comfortable using
<Octatron> I've never actually used them before, I'm use to trawling the interweb for answers for hours on end 
<head_victim> Hah how do you think I learnt how to wiki :) 
<head_victim> I cut my teeth reorganising the ubuntu-au space
<Octatron> ahh cool well it's needed isps have all the documentation in the world for mac and windoze and nothing on linux
<head_victim> Yeah it was a common question in here at the time so I just started that one up and got everyone else to add the content ;)
<Octatron> check out this little tit bit I found for telstra http://bigpond.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17143
<gorilla> evening all.
<head_victim> Yeah the hardest thing I've had to set up has been a home network gateway from telstra, needed to plug it into a windows computer to activate it (could have called them up instead but I was lazy and the wife's laptop was just there)
<head_victim> Evening gorilla 
<Octatron> yeah I've noticed you need to activate on a windows pc first, which is what leads me to the next gripe.. virtualbox 4 usb no longer works to allow me to use it to activate wireless modems 
<Octatron> hi gorilla
<Octatron> well I've logged into launchpad what next?
<head_victim> Octatron: you using the personal use "free" version of the open source one?
<Octatron> not sure but I'm on your wiki page and my username is at the top 
<head_victim> Octatron: Oh I meant for VB sorry :P
<gorilla> VB??
<head_victim> So yeah for the wiki stuff that means you're logged in to just go through and follow up the instructions to edit the page
<head_victim> gorilla: virtualbox
<Octatron> yeah its the "free" version it had usb support before I upgraded it
<gorilla> head_victim: Oh.. I initially though Visual Basic.
<Octatron> cool I'll try it
<head_victim> Octatron: ah k, I use the personal use free one, not the open source one. But I haven't fixed it since I wiped my hdd with installs on it
<Octatron> thats the one .. I don't think the open source one offers usb support
<Octatron> the new interface is nice shame it's not as functional
<head_victim> Hmmm odd I hadn't heard that about it (loosing some USB functions) before
<Octatron> you have to install an addional file from the site as well for usb 2.0 support and guest additions have to be installed in safe mode for direct 3d support .. all that done and the usb devices appears greyed out on the virtualbox interface when running the OS
<head_victim> Odd, filed a bug?
<sagaci> oh, meeting tonight
<sagaci> whenzit on
<sagaci> kk, half an hour to get home and set up
<Octatron> Well I havn't because I thought I've done something wrong .. or havn't done something.. I have to be sure first
<head_victim> Octatron: no worries, I'm far from expert on such topics I'm afraid
<Octatron> I'm part of the vboxusers group as well so this has me stumped
<Octatron> It's either a permissions issue with usb or some werid issue between modeswitch used to change the usb modems modes and virtualbox
<Octatron> long story short I cheated and found a pc windows installed on it and activated the usb modems that way
<head_victim> Cool
<head_victim> So who's starting to gather for the meeting?
<head_victim> Evening sagaci 
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Well I think I'll get started with the roll call while people mosey on in.
<head_victim> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 04:59. The chair is head_victim.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<head_victim> So if anyone present for the meeting wants to acknowledge their attendance please speak up now
<head_victim> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/65/detail/ meeting details and agenda
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/65/detail/ meeting details and agenda 
<sagaci> hey yall
<head_victim> Well that's one, is dns53  a second?
<head_victim> Octatron & gorilla you guys still around?
<dns53> a second of what?
<head_victim> Person at the meeting, so far it's sagaci and I.
<head_victim> Well third then.
 * dns53 goes to check the agenda
<head_victim> I would have expected Boden here at some stage
<head_victim> Might be a quick meeting.
<head_victim> Well with this sort of turnout I would have expected some others to throw some ideas around on the mailing list a bit.
<sagaci> a quiet one
<head_victim> Well I'll run through the agenda while we're here, won't be much but at least it will be recorded for others to read over later.
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Update on RTs
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update on RTs 
<head_victim> Well I haven't heard much back yet and I was going to do a follow up email but then I realised there was a certain something called the UDS happening soon (right now in fact) so I thought I'd leave it another week or so
<head_victim> This is to do with updating the website drupal installion so we can update the theme easily.
<head_victim> So once I send for an update I'll forward the response to the mailing list.
<head_victim> sagaci: shall we skip to your topic or did you want to postpone until we have more attend or some discussion on the list?
<sagaci> postpone i guess
<head_victim> Any luck with looking into the Chromium thing?
<sagaci> not really, have to get my head around what's required, and then i'll go through with whatever needs to be done
<head_victim> Fair enough, maybe email the ubuntu enAU team for support?
<dns53> what are you trying to do?
<sagaci> isn't the enAU team, essentially, us?
<head_victim> Start a launchpad enAU translation team as opposed to a Ubuntu enAU team
<head_victim> sagaci: nah there are quite a few others regularly contributing
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-au is the home team and I run across a few of them when translating
<head_victim> We need to make an enAU launchpad team as well if  we want to translate other packages on launchpad (such as chromium) that are in Ubuntu
<head_victim> Well other than that the only thing I can really add is a roundup of the release parties, who went to them? Any of them get much in the way of attendence?
<dns53>  there where 4 of us in adelaide
<head_victim> 6 made it to the Brisbane one
<sagaci> click - https://launchpad.net/~en-au
<sagaci> not sure if I did it right
<head_victim> sagaci: I'll have a look after the meeting if you like.
<head_victim> Ok well I guess unless anyone has anything to bring up?
<Octatron> Im back sorry
<sagaci> don't have anything
<dns53> i don't have anything either
<head_victim> Octatron: welcome back we're just deciding if to close it up really.
<Octatron> close up what sorry?
<head_victim> I have a goal in the next week if I'm feeling better to try and do up a contact page like blahdeblah suggested for the website with links to who runs what part of the team (all the social groups, etc)
<head_victim> The meeting, only sagaci, dns53 and yourself have shown up
<tom_a_sparks> i'm really late
<head_victim> Evenign tom_a_sparks late is better than never
<head_victim> Octatron or tom_a_sparks did either of you have anything you wanted to discuss at al?
<Octatron> Is everyone using the .ical calendar to find out about our meetings?
<head_victim> I'm adding it to my phone like I always have.
<Octatron> Is communication of meetings the problem with low turnouts?
<tom_a_sparks> I just keep forgetting
<head_victim> I'm not sure, I was going to send something to the list asking about what we can do to improve attendance but feel free to send something yourself to start the conversation
<head_victim> I'm open to all ideas.
<dns53> the ical works in gmail
<head_victim> dns53: cool
<Octatron> we need to make it easy for people to add the ubuntu calendar to google calendars for smart phones and the like maybe?
<sagaci> I've got to head off for a while, I guess I'll post my item til next meeting
<head_victim> Octatron: dns53 just said it worked
<head_victim> sagaci: sorry mate
<sagaci> I'll be online later but not within meeting time
<dns53> yeah it works fine for my android phone, and a work around might be to feed it to gmail then pull from that for other applications
<sagaci> ciao
<head_victim> I'm open to change the timing, the format anything, just need some ideas.
<head_victim> Whatever it takes to get more people showing up
<Octatron> well I know I had to really look for it before I found it myself maybe it needs to be in big text here is the link to add to your calendar so you can hook up and have a paaarrrtay!
<Octatron> well could it be put on the front of the ubuntu-au website as the first item in big text here's what to use on your iphone, android of mobile to keep in touch with event etc..
<head_victim> Ok well if anyone thinks of anything please email the list, we need to try and get som emore people attending
<head_victim> Octatron: good idea, I'm hoping in the update to the website we can just have a link to "calendar" which goes to a wiki page explaining how to add the loco.u.c calendar to various devices and calendaring software
<Octatron> google publish public calendars too I think could we do that?
<dns53> google can give you a url that does not require authentication
<head_victim> I'm trying to simplify the calendaring stuff at the moment, up until last month I had to update 3 places for each meeting.
<head_victim> Can this be set up to get the feed off the loco.u.c site without having to manually inputting each item again?
<Octatron> This is what you said before.. we need to make it obvious to people on one type of notification software not have to update several mediums 
<head_victim> I don't mind if it can feed off the one source but I'm really anti setting up things we're going to have to manually update each time
<Octatron> exactly so if you only have to update one calendar and everyone gets it automatically that'd be cool
<head_victim> Well that's why I'm trying to use loco.u.c as the source so we have one place to keep up to date.
<Octatron> to do this they have to know not to download the ical file but to copy the link into their google calendar to work properly
<Octatron> if everyone uses it this way once a change is made to the orginal ical file everyone gets it.. you might even be able to set the alerts for meetings to 1 day instead of 10 minutes
<head_victim> Octatron: sounds good
<Octatron> then direct everyone on mailist to the ubuntu-au main page and have the instructions on the front in font 30 :P 
<head_victim> Ok well I guess that's about all we have? Octatron or dns53 anything else?
<head_victim> tom_a_sparks: you have anything to add?
<dns53> nope nothing to add, back to minecraft
<head_victim> [IDEA] email list to see how we can improve attendance
<MootBot> IDEA received:  email list to see how we can improve attendance 
<Octatron> maybe add screen dumps?
<head_victim> Octatron: yep if it's going to help 
<head_victim> [IDEA] postpone translation and maintaining social pages until next meeting
<MootBot> IDEA received:  postpone translation and maintaining social pages until next meeting 
<Octatron> who doesn't love screen dumps .. I could make it for google at least dunno about yahoo or msn
<head_victim> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 05:39.
<head_victim> Octatron: if you want to learn wiki creating a how to add the ical feed might be a good topic for the wiki
<Octatron> well I'd like to learn howto get into your wiki for the wireless stuff and then I could contrib a google howto perhaps?
<head_victim> It's really pretty easy, did you have a read over the page I linked?
<Octatron> yes it looks very well laid out I just can't find the front door.. do I have to email submissions too you or something? or am I pending approval to be added to the team?
<head_victim> Nope
<head_victim> you just have to click "edit"
<Octatron> ok where is the edit link
<head_victim> In the top bar to the left of your username
<Octatron> ahhhh wow this is different
<Octatron> ok leave it with me this might take a little bit to learn
<head_victim> Sing out if you have any issues :)
<Octatron> thanks mate :)
<head_victim> I'm trying to work out how to get the ical feed into my phone without google
<head_victim> I can get the file there but not the link
<Octatron> can you add the ical web address to funambol first then your phone should pick it up
<Octatron> something under shared calendars?
<head_victim> Trying to avoid cloud services here, my personal preference is to keep my appointments off other people's servers
<head_victim> One day I'll set up my own personal funambol server until then I'm pottering away with ical importers
<Octatron> I know, you need to see if funambol has a function to add external public calendars on your own server
<Octatron> what if you made up a dummy google account just to add the ubuntu ical address to it to link to your phone? that way it's nothing personal?
<head_victim> Octatron: sounding like the only way
<Octatron> it'd be nice if people could "google" ubuntu calendar australia and get our ical feed
<Octatron> I know if you do that you could even add a little picture of the ubuntu calendar on the ubuntu-au website if you wanted too
<Octatron> you know those bits of html they give you to allow people to see your schedule on a website?
<Octatron> Why is no one else talking?
<head_victim> All just lurking, connected but not at their keyboards
 * gorilla is lurking...
<gorilla> doh.. not now I'm not.
<Octatron> zombies hey? :P I'm googling the android / ical issue atm
 * gorilla has an Android tablet.. what's the issue?
<Octatron> we can't seem to find an app for android that allows you to just add an ical web feed to the calendar
<Octatron> so far all I could find is an app called "the missing sync" and "fliq" might so it but you've gotta pay for the first one
<Octatron> brb eating cake
<head_victim> I'm trying to work out how to use more than one google calendar
<Octatron> share one google account to another.. have one as the "main" google calendar
<head_victim> Octatron: but can you then sync only one of these?
<head_victim> I'm being too odd with my personal stuff I guess. It's making quite the hassle out of a lot of things
<sagaci> how'd the meeting go
<head_victim> A little too underpopulated to achieve much I think
<sagaci> so postponed?
<head_victim> We mentioned a few things, I sent an email to the list to try and work out what we can do about it
<Octatron> I think so, atm I have two calendars with google, one business one personal i share the business to the personal and then sync the personal account to android along with the ubuntu ical feed and they all show up on my phone
<head_victim> Apparently it might be an issue with the fact I use 2.1
<jaddi27> head_victim, sorry for not being at the meeting
<head_victim> jaddi27: it's ok, I'm just trying to suss out what we can do to get more people along. If we're having less than 5 - 10 people regularly I don't think we're getting the most out of it
<jaddi27> Yes, I can understand that. Uni is quite busy for me at the moment, so I didn't even turn my computer on until 10pm
<sagaci> head_victim, have you watched mark's keynote?
<head_victim> sagaci: I haven't had time
<sagaci> maybe a different day will be better
<head_victim> sagaci: if that would help I'm more than willing to give it a try
<head_victim> The problem is no day suits everyone all the time so it's a matter of finding the one that suits the most the most of the time
<sagaci> sunday evening :)
<head_victim> Suggest it on the list :)
<head_victim> or maybe we should start a doodle poll again :/
<sagaci> yeah I'll send an email soon
<jaddi27> Either method would be fine I think
<head_victim> I wonder if people even want meetings and to contribute
<jaddi27> How would we actually find out what people want though? Previous threads on the mailing list have been very inconclusive...
<head_victim> If 5 - 10 is all that want to be involved then that's fine we'll keep going as we are
<head_victim> I just worry we're not getting enough of the people who want to be involved.
<jaddi27> I think the email should hopefully get some responses.
<sagaci> i hope thunderbird is placed as the default email client in 11.10
<jaddi27> Thunderbird is promoted on the Ubuntu.com front page at the moment, as one of people's 'favourite apps'
<jaddi27> along with Firefox, Chrome and Skype
<head_victim> I'm going to stop playing with the calendars on my phone, just broke what I had setup because of a sync wipes all the locally created data. I'll go back to editing it manually as required ;)
<sagaci> jaddi27, good point. Evolution looks so outdated
<jaddi27> sagaci, Yes, I agree. It is a good client, but Thunderbird is a lot easier to use now I think.
<sagaci> head_victim, I just don't understand why we have to create a new team to translate chromium. surely I can't just ride on the en-AU ubuntu team
<sagaci> and the whole firefox-thunderbird relationship thing
<sagaci> even though I don't use firefox
<head_victim> sagaci: because it's a Ubuntu team, not a launchpad team. You need to make a launchpad translation team for things that are specifically ubuntu
<sagaci> head_victim, so did I set up that team incorrectly?
<head_victim> Not sure, about to go check
<head_victim> I'm still debating if I'm an idiot for not wanting to use google's sync services for privacy reasons :/
 * head_victim goes to check the launchpad team
<jaddi27> Would there be any more privacy concerns for Google Sync vs using Google Mail, Calendar, etc?
<Octatron> I think people also would be able to come if they have at least 1 weeks warning of events they can then plan other stuff around the meetings
<head_victim> jaddi27: that's the thing, I don't use any of the other stuff, I've only ever had control over all my data myself (other than email 90% of which is publically logged anyway so not really caring for that)
<jaddi27> head_victim, I see why you would be concerned now. I decided I would just use them for my main calendar and mail, so the sync service is not really adding any further privacy concerns for me
<Octatron> You're right head_victim to not trust google or any big company with our data.. I too want to run my own web, calendar and file server from ubuntu and keep my own data secure 
<head_victim> Yeah I can't seem to get a "local" calendar though on my phone.
<head_victim> So I have to use a google one that isn't synced. But then I can't seem to add more than one calendar account either
<Octatron> this is why I added all the calendar through the google account first and synced that one calendar.. just use this setup until you have funambol up and running
<jaddi27> I am not really sure about that - I don't have any Android devices at all
<head_victim> sagaci: I think the team needs to be called lp-l10n-en-au
<head_victim> not just en-au
<head_victim> Octatron: funambol still stores your data though
<Octatron> yes but funambol stores it on your machine locally
<head_victim> If you have a funambol server
<head_victim> Sorry I thought you meant their online service
<Octatron> no way! whats the point of that?
<head_victim> That's what I wasn't getting
<sagaci> head_victim, https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au :3
<head_victim> sagaci: looking good, needs a welcome note, communication method (hosted mailing list on launchpad?) and guidelines (I'd suggest the default)
<Octatron> that sogo thing that has funambol built in I've downloaded it and played with it before it's not too bad
<head_victim> Yeah I jsut don't have a web facing server
<Octatron> run it in virtual box 
<Octatron> it wouldn't need much ram or space
<head_victim> Nope, just the time to set it up properly
<head_victim> Which for me is a lot of time as I have to learn as I go
<dns53> do you want a web facing server?
<Octatron> the real problem is android needs to be able to add ical feeds along with your existing calendar
<head_victim> dns53: eventually, yes.
<dns53> you can if you use google or exchange
<Octatron> and not have to run it through google like I do sacrificing privacy
<head_victim> dns53: the idea here is privacy, if you're putting it through a third party then that is all gone. The other option is one that only updates on a lan so it's local though
<sagaci> used google docs for the first time, can't believe how much of a replacement for libreoffice it actually it
<sagaci> is*
<head_victim> sagaci: I've not used it yet, never had a need but it does look interesting
<dns53> head_victim sure is, but atleast the apps for domain policy is better than the normal users
<Octatron> googles motto is "do no evil" but I don't think I believe that entirely
<sagaci> neither did I but I was on google yesterday and docs came up and i just saw the main interface... looks much better than oo.org/lo
<head_victim> I trust them with the data but I don't trust others not to try and get it from them
<Octatron> I see.. well I see this like a bank situation.. how do you trust your money with a bank.. or google to secure your data?
<head_victim> Who says I trust a bank, I check it all regularly and catch them when someone tries to do something wrong
<dns53> there is always bitcoin ...
<Octatron> It's the same reason people are trusted on ebay to do the right thing..
<head_victim> BUt yes, they do have a set amount of my "money" but you can't get around that
<Octatron> it's because with all these things it's in their best interest to secure you data/money because if word got out that someone got in.. they'd lose ALOT of customers so it's in their best interest not too 
<head_victim> I just found out my ical export fails
<Octatron> how so?
<head_victim> It misses events randomly, unless that's evolution playing up
<head_victim> I'm going to suss it in thunderbird and see if it's evolution or not
<Octatron> have you looked at zimbra?
<dns53> ical is a standard that no one follows consistently, they a bit of variation in how they handle dates
<head_victim> dns53: I'm finding that out :/
<dns53> explicitly adding a timezone offset seems to help
<sagaci> head_victim, how would I go writing a welcome. The normal ubuntu is like "hey guys, looking to translate ubuntu into enAU, come help us". What's the launchpad one doing. "Hey guys, looking to translate launchpad into enAU" - or am I looking at this wrongly
<head_victim> sagaci: look around at some of https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators/ the other teams is all I can suggest, borrow what you need
<sagaci> head_victim, https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au - what else, you were saying something about guidelines, what guidelines?
<Octatron> well as we speak I'm downloading Sogo virtualbox edition to see if I can get my head around the calendar server, webserver etc anyone played with this stuff before?
<head_victim> sagaci: Guidelines. The team should have a set of translation guidelines. This can be arranged after the team has been accepted, but it is a requirement.
<head_victim>     *
<head_victim>       You can use the general Launchpad localization guidelines or adapt them for your language/team.
<head_victim>     *
<head_victim>       Let Launchpad know about your translation guidelines. 
<sagaci> ah righteo
<sagaci> guess I'll send an email to the list inviting for the interested to join
<head_victim> Or see if they want to subscribe the whole team
<head_victim> sagaci: link to the team perhaps?
<sagaci> head_victim, where's your sense of hide and seek
<head_victim> Hah just saying ;)
<head_victim> Nice work with it btw
<head_victim> Just need to submit the application for it to be designated as a proper team now :)
<sagaci> head_victim,  doesn't sound too bad? (part of draft email?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/605706
<head_victim> You would need the owner of the other group to add "their" team to yours
<sagaci> i figured that
<head_victim> But yeah looks good
<sagaci> meh, doesn't matter if the whole team can't be copy-pasted
<head_victim> Not really, just makes it seem to flow better
<sagaci> you're admin of the other team, yeah?
<sagaci> lol maybe not
<sagaci> sorry, I should have just searched
<head_victim> Hah that's ok
<sagaci> isopogon - goneskies?
<head_victim> Probably still around somewhere
<head_victim> Oh have you been sending it to ubuntu-au ?
<head_victim> Shouldn't you be hitting the "contact this team" link on the launchpad for the enAU translators?
<head_victim> As that's actually the team we want not all of U-AU
<sagaci> yeah, thats what i'm saying
<sagaci> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-au - we're on the same page?
<sagaci> o i c
<sagaci> L o L
<head_victim> Yeah hit "contact this team's members" sorry thought that's what you were doing to start with
<sagaci> sorry
<sagaci> sagaci - spamming the main ubuntu-au list since 05/11
<head_victim> Hah I've been doing it for ages now so don't feel too bad
<sagaci> oh well, look at the bright side.. all these whingers of my spam will reply so we'll get a good number of how many are actually on the list
<sagaci> also means I can send a pristine email - WITH LINK - that looks semi-professional to where it's meant to go
<head_victim> Hah yeah, UAU just got the draft ;)
<head_victim> dns53: how is vcard as a standard?
<sagaci> head_victim, did you get the revised email via ubuntu en-AU?
<head_victim> Yep, can't reply to all though ;)
<head_victim> Unless I go to launchpad and hit "contact everyone"
<Octatron> not the RED BUTTON!!
<sagaci> I just find it annoying that there's a package on lp that I want to help translate, yet you have to go through all this rigmarole to get to a 4000-string package
<head_victim> sagaci: not just a 4k string package, but every package on lp that assignes to enAU now
<sagaci> head_victim, just think of all those new strings, ready to be translated
 * head_victim hopes he didn't open a big can of worms
<sagaci> ~360,000 strings in about ~1300 source packages. How many source packages in ubuntu? 15,000 maybe?
<head_victim> Heh well just make sure you submit the application so it becomes official from LP
<head_victim> Otherwise there won't be anything to translate
<dns53> head_victim vcard is verry universal for most attributes and you can add your own attributes
<head_victim> dns53: nice to know, that's the part I really need to rely on more, my calendar is easy to set up my contacts would be a pain to loose
<head_victim> The Defy has a nice built in web access to export/import built into the phone so I can just do it over the air semi regularly to back up
<sagaci> is the defy on froyo?
<head_victim> 2.1
<head_victim> Getting 2.2 in July according to Telstra, some other carriers are already trialling 2.2 OTA
<sagaci> happy with it?
<head_victim> Very actually. I was a bit so so but now I'm pretty much sold.
<head_victim> This contact/calendar thing is the only thing my old nokia did better for my needs
<Octatron> just downloaded sogo server into virtualbox.. the web based calendar/email.... niiiiiice
<head_victim> And I'm still looking for a great irc client, yaaic sort of works but needs a whole lot more scrollback
<head_victim> Octatron: is it the sort of thing I could set up on a lan and never have it pointed at the internet?
<Octatron> :D just successfully pulled in the ubuntu ical feed to appear on a virtual calendar running in virtualbox 
<head_victim> Octatron: I might need to look in to it
<head_victim> I more want the redundancy of it as opposed to the "has to be up to date 24/7", I don't want to loose my phone and therefore loose all my contacts/appointments
<Octatron> so is this more about backup
<sagaci> speaking of backup, deja dup might be in 11.10 as default backup
<Octatron> this guy seems to use ssh and rsync on android to backup to his ubuntu pc http://www.huanix.com/2010/12/10/how-to-use-rsync-backup-for-android-to-make-incremental-backups-of-your-android-phone/
<head_victim> Octatron: nice link I'll look into that
<head_victim> sagaci: I just rysnc /home /etc /usr and hope for the best. That's my backup plan usually ;)
<Octatron> google the new bible :P
<head_victim> Interesting to see if it backs up the internals of the phone though not just the SD Card
<Octatron> yes well only one way to find out..
<Octatron> I think I'm off to bed.. night lads
<head_victim> What the? I just spend over an hour on a wiki project and now I have no idea where it's gone
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-11
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have cleared squid cache in squid. I am still unable to reach the global ubuntu mirror. is there a way to know where does squid deb proxy resides  in LAN ?
<kaushal> I have restarted shorewall and squid services in gateway
<kaushal> still no luck
<cretsiah> finally got ubuntu10.10 installed :( dont like its partition manager/installer very much
<cretsiah> is there a parents control i can install on ubuntu10.10 to control the available hrs and sites my kids can view??
<elky> many routers have that inbuilt.
<cretsiah> Im using an isp supplied router, and i only want to restrict certain users on each computer not all users 
<elky> Most people here are at work or school at the moment, but the #ubuntu channel or ubuntuforums.org may be helpful until this evening
<cretsiah> ok ty elky
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> pongish
<head_victim> Here for a minute or two
<head_victim> sagaci: ^
<sagaci> head_victim, happy about lubuntu being official?
<head_victim> Ecstatic, was listening in live for the UDS talk
<sagaci> popped a bottle of champagne?
<Octatron> come someone pop me a link to watch the talk?
<Octatron> can someone*
<head_victim> Octatron: haven't found it yet
<head_victim> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<head_victim> That's the dump of UDS talks (I was listening in live from an audio feed)
<Octatron> Cool thanks :)
<head_victim> There are heaps of topics there to peruse :)
<Octatron> Do you mean the UDS talk or the Wiki's?
<head_victim> Both have heaps of stuff to look through but that comment was at the youtube
<sagaci> mayb use etherpad for future translation jams?
<head_victim> sagaci: feasible
<sagaci> lubuntu dailies on aarnet will be schweet
<Octatron> head_victim: Let me know if there's any other wiki's I can help with :)
<head_victim> sagaci: indeed, be nice for hopefully some other devs to get on board as well
<Octatron> In the spirit of getting more people to meetings has anyone suggesting using those free tv community announcements? channel 10 does them for free
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-12
<kaushal> Hi 
<kaushal> I have upgraded java6 from u22 to u24, I get this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606323/ I am on Ubuntu 8.04 Linux. Any Clue ?
<kaushal> Further details -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606327/
<head_victim> elky: ping, that last email that went to the Ubuntu-AU moderation list (I've left it there to make it easier to find), how was it sent from that address?
<elky> email addresses can be forged really really easily. i don't have time to look at the queue right now though.
<head_victim> AH ok, it just came back as being from the list itself
<elky> yes a lot of list spam does that.
<head_victim> Ok well I'll approve it as it appears to be a legit comment and the link is relevant
<gorilla> head_victim: mail servers don't use the From: header which makes it easy to spoofas elky stated. SMTP is an horribly insecure protocol. About the only thing that you can say about an email that you received is "yep, it's an email and that your received it".
<head_victim> gorilla: fair enough, it just seemed todd to me but I guess all that does is show how technically inept I am ;)
<gorilla> nah.. Email is a pain.. First bit of advice for those that want to run their own mail server: Don't.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ping (I realise it's late)
<head_victim> sagaci: you pinged earlier?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: email sent
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-13
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> in 11.04 where do scripts live by default in stead of /.gnome2/nautilus-scripts?
<rileyp>  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. how can I fix this it on a install of meerkat using ext4
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-14
<ikt> anyone around?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: sorry mate (re the ML) sometimes I don't realise when gmails hidden a bunch of text on me if I'm not paying close enough attention. I do usually try to prune.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: No worries - just a friendly reminder :-)
<head_victim> Yep, you get my other email?
<blahdeblah> Yeah - just haven't had a chance to go through it yet
<blahdeblah> I'm working on my HP networking certification
<head_victim> Ah k, sweet. I'm trying to debate what I should study as my job hunting isn't going well so I've resigned myself to having to do more study to get a job I want.
<blahdeblah> :-(
<blahdeblah> If you want something in Linux admin, start with a RHCE, and add a uni degree after that as you're able. ;-)
<head_victim> My work will pay for any university study I want and as I already have a degree it opens up graduate diplomas and stuff which is basically tafe cert IVs. So I've got to decide what sort of line I want to take. Management, analyst, investigation or IT.
<head_victim> Nah work will only pay for uni stuffs and I'm a cheap bastard.
<blahdeblah> RHCE you would likely be able to self-study.  That's certainly my plan
<head_victim> How costly is it, ballpark wise?
<blahdeblah> Don't know
<blahdeblah> Last i checked, exams were pretty exy - cheapest i saw was about $800-900.
<blahdeblah> But i'll be going there next... :-\
<head_victim> So you'd want to make sure you're going to pass.
<blahdeblah> I think you get the 2nd exam at a discount
<head_victim> The only thing is I"m starting from well back on what most people are knowledge wise I think.
<blahdeblah> But it's the only Linux certification i've ever seen advertised as a selection criteria, so you've pretty much gotta have it if you don't already have a track record with the company.
<head_victim> Yep I was thinking if I went IT I'd do some sort of IT uni stuffs and if I liked it enough do some RH in my own time.
<head_victim> I've got to think about money as well though that's the only reason I'm thinking management stuff.
<head_victim> I'd basically work up towards an MBA if I was going down that route. Depends on how long I stay in my job as to how far down the track I got.
<blahdeblah> yeah - sucks that you have to go down the MBA track just to get any further
<blahdeblah> Like management is what we all want to do - NOT
<head_victim> I actually don't mind it but I need to start earning real money not the crap I'm on
<head_victim> If I can get that in IT then great, but at my current technical knowledge that would be hard
<blahdeblah> head_victim: don't sell yourself short - with a grad. dip. and an entry-level industry cert., you'd be pretty employable
<head_victim> blahdeblah: at what sort of pay grade though?
<blahdeblah> no idea
<blahdeblah> What sort of govt jobs have you been going for?
<head_victim> Pretty much entry level stuff around 60 - 80k
<blahdeblah> what are the classifications you've been looking at?
<head_victim> AO4 - 6
<head_victim> Depending on if I've actually done it before and stuff.
<head_victim> The problem is all that sort of stuff is usually filled in house
<head_victim> AO3 is where you'd get a job pretty easy I think but that's far too much of a pay cut to even consider having a mortgage and all
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> AO4-AO5 should be well within your reach though
<head_victim> I decided I'd drop to AO4 if it meant getting off shiftwork.
<blahdeblah> yep
 * blahdeblah is glad he doesn't do after hours any more
<head_victim> I need to drop the extra bit of weight for health reasons and can't seem to do it on this stupid roster.
<sagaci> head_victim: run to work
<head_victim> So is 80k ish in IT achievable with grad dip?
<head_victim> Or is that full degree sort of field?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: You and me both, mate
<blahdeblah> I don't think there's much difference between degree & grad dip
<head_victim> Except the grad dip is half the time ;)
<blahdeblah> Life experience counts for a lot, IMO
<head_victim> I was tempted to do an IT grad dip and then look into some project management stuffs.
<head_victim> That would be a good combo of management and tech
<blahdeblah> Yeah
<head_victim> Know any good project managers I could hit up for some basic questions?
<blahdeblah> I've got a couple of friends who might be worth talking to.  Let me drop them an email and see what they have to say...
<head_victim> I'm not going to ask anything too in depth at this stage, just want to make sure it's what I'm tyhinking it really is.
<head_victim> I appreciate the effort mate
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Leave it with me
<head_victim> Will do, and no huge screaming rush mate, I'm still pondering :)
<Octatron> Greetings all
<head_victim> Evening Octatron 
<head_victim> sagaci: I have to get up before 0430 now, running to work I may as well not go to bed ;)
<sagaci> working tomorrow?
<head_victim> Yep
<Octatron> head_victim: did you get my email?
<head_victim> Octatron: yep, had a look at it this morning at 0430 ;)
<Octatron> head_victim: I could never do that, I'm so not a morning person
<head_victim> Octatron: neither am I, hence working hard to find another job
<sagaci> start an ubuntu-au type company
<Octatron> Then you can get paid to do this :)
<head_victim> Hah home loan = steady income required. Nice idea though
<sagaci> head_victim: still up?
<Octatron> sagaci: head_victim had to take off
<sagaci> Octatron: what are you up to
<Octatron> Lots of stuff, adjusting the wiki and looking for a tv media player and NAS that will work across a network.  You?
<sagaci> doing some translation
<Octatron> translation, programming?
<sagaci> no
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<Octatron> Ahh as in speaking language :P Cool 
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-15
<hot_wheelz> head_victim, Are you here?
<hot_wheelz> or ikt,
<souffledev> hi!
<souffledev> how's it going
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-07
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ping
<sagaci> Keynote starts in 8 min
<somethinginteres> sagaci: keynote? 
<sagaci> Yep just finished 
<sagaci> morning? :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: pong
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-08
<sagaci> hi
<ikt> hi sagaci 
<sagaci> what's happening ikt 
<ikt> not much
<ikt> just on break
<ikt> subway time!
<md_5> lol
<sagaci> there's a chinatown near the marriott here but haven't really been out yet
<jaddi27> head_victim, is the member meeting still on tonight?
<head_victim> jaddi27: the meeting is planned for tonight
<head_victim> It's just a matter of quorum now
<jaddi27> Ok. Hopefully my 1 extra testimonial is enough - benonsoftware was a bit busy to do his, I think
<jaddi27> Otherwise I can just put it off for a month - I just feel a bit bad trying two months in a row, with not a whole lot changing
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Ping
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, pong
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Care do a PM?
<benonsoftware> s/do/for/
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, Yep, that's fine
<jaddi27> head_victim, I guess this is partly why there is a review of the meeting boards?
<head_victim> jaddi27: pretty much
<jaddi27> how many people are on each board?
<head_victim> Apologies for not getting quorum again
<head_victim> Usually 8 - 10 from memory
<jaddi27> I don't really mind - I waited one month, can wait another easily
<jaddi27> Right. So if the boards were merged, then there would be more people to target hopefully
<head_victim> That's the plan
<sagaci> hola
<sagaci> daily isos are happening
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-09
<sagaci> hi aussies
<sagaci> :3
<head_victim> Morning
<head_victim> sagaci: does the ubuntu manual have a different content goal than the official help manual? I was just curious if the goal of the content of the documentation was different or if the the goal of the format was different.
<sagaci> mainly format is different
<sagaci> ubuntu manual > help.ubuntu.com > man page
<head_victim> The manual is one of those things I always meant to learn more about but never did. Would it be better to try and just try and format the official help document into a printable format?
<sagaci> not really, it's a different targe
<sagaci> t
<head_victim> Ah ok, just curious as to where it fit :)
<head_victim> If I recall rightly nisshh had a bit to do with it back in the day.
<sagaci> still does
<sagaci> head_victim: I wouldn't recommend help.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-10
<sagaci> leadership summit on now
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-11
<sagaci> afternoon
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> the orange juice they have here is tastes like pure vitamin c tablets
<elky> if i didn't already know, i'd guess you were in uhmehricah
<elky> (you are, yes?)
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> oakland
<sagaci> the dose of seeing ubuntu people is getting a bit overwhelming
<ikt> at UDS?
<sagaci> 998200 something bugs on launchpad
<sagaci> and thus i'm filing a legit bug in launchpad
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-13
<bradzo> hi all
<benonsoftware> Hiya bradzo 
<bradzo> hi benonsoftware !
<bradzo> i thought i'd get in early so i didn't forget!
<bradzo> i'm going to upgrade from 10.10 desktop to 11.04 desktop tonight - is it interactive? can I pre-answer some questions before I go to bed?
<head_victim> Anyone here proficient with wubi?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Depends
<head_victim> Well I have a drive with Ubuntu on it that was installed via wubi (which I was only told was done that way after removing it from a PC and rewriting an MBR) that when connected to another Ubuntu pc won't mount
<benonsoftware> head_victim: so you wiped it then you found out it was wbubi?
<head_victim> Nah it was incorrectly updated and had piles of dependency errors as well as other problems.
<head_victim> And I was told the new computer was ready anyway so after spending a day trying to resolve the upgrade issues I figured I'd just unplug it and plug it into the new pc and rsync /home
<head_victim> The problem is, when I plug it into the new PC it shows up as unallocated and won't mount
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Eww, sounds kinda messy. I don't hink I would be of any help for that issue
<benonsoftware> s/hink/think/
 * benonsoftware may or may not be able to make the meeting tonight
<head_victim> Bummer, I see jaddi make a fb thingy for it
<head_victim> I wonder if sagaci will be around
<Tibor> hi all
<head_victim> Gday Tibor 
<benonsoftware> Hiya Tibor 
<Tibor> I'm new to this, so I will try to follow along
 * md_5 hopes to be at the meeting
<benonsoftware> +999999999999999999999999999999999999+
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry about that
<head_victim> Heh
<head_victim> Well if anyone has anything interest to add to the agenda feel free
<head_victim> I'm still scratching my head about what to do with a wubi install ;)
<benonsoftware> I actually have had a thought for anyone hosting release partys or anything like that
<benonsoftware> head_victim sort of like your giveaway, I can get my hands on some O'Reilley ebook vouchers so if people want to give them away at a evetnt contact me
<head_victim> Are they decent vouchers or just the ones you can get online?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I believe for free books but I can check
 * benonsoftware sends a email off to check now
<ikt> there be a meeting tonight?
<benonsoftware> ikt: Yes
<md_5> Team Meeting: Sun 13/05/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10)
<ikt> sweet
<head_victim> So who's around
<md_5> me ;s
<md_5> (not that I matter) :P
<benonsoftware> o/
<head_victim> md_5: we all matter :)
<head_victim> The meetings are best when we have as much input from as many people as possible
<bradzo> hi head_victim ! I'm here
<head_victim> Gday bradzo 
<jaddi27> I am here head_victim 
<head_victim> Evening jaddi27 
<bradzo> md_5: of course you matter
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Wasn't there a membership meeting?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: quorum wasn't achieved.
<jaddi27> apologies for not being around much recently - lots of uni work to do
<benonsoftware> Oh :(
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries, we're all volunteers
<jaddi27> Well there is no sagaci tonight, so I will be running the meeting
<jaddi27> everyone ready?
<head_victim> Indeed :)
<head_victim> I wasn't sure where sagaci would be in his program
 * benonsoftware is ready
<jaddi27> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun May 13 10:01:25 2012 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> #meetingtopic Ubuntu-AU May 2012 Team Meeting
<md_5> uh ok
<jaddi27> #chair head_victim 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27
<jaddi27> Welcome everyone to the May 2012 Team meeting
<bradzo> tnanks Joell
<jaddi27> Please say something during the meeting to record your attendance
<bradzo> let me try again - Thanks Joel.
<benonsoftware> o/ :P
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/389/detail/
<md_5> hello!
<jaddi27> See that page for the agenda
<benonsoftware> Not much on it
<jaddi27> bradzo, Welcome to the meeting
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, No, a fairly short one tonight
<benonsoftware> Yep
 * benonsoftware tries and remembers what happened in March
<jaddi27> #topic Recap of April/March Meetings
<benonsoftware> No April meeting
<benonsoftware> It was supposed to be on Good Friday :)
<head_victim> Well, where's a link to the team report, I saw it was updated
<jaddi27> There did not end up being an April meeting due to it being on the Easter weekend (or very close to it)
<bradzo> I missed the actual facetoface at Kedron Park Hotel much to my dismay.
<head_victim> bradzo: that's ok, we'll be having another more techy meeting in a few months
<bradzo> excellent!
<jaddi27> April team report can be found at:
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/April
<jaddi27> oops, wrong april
 * benonsoftware has too leave shortly
<benonsoftware> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/12/April
<jaddi27> Yes, that is it
<head_victim> Evening gorilla 
<gorilla> Hi head_victim 
<benonsoftware> Hiya gorilla 
<jaddi27> Going back to the March meeting
<jaddi27> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-11-10.00.html
<md_5> lets see
<head_victim> I had an action item and I failed
<jaddi27> The only point of action was:
<jaddi27> head_victim to email the ML about offering Ubuntu support to manufacturers
<jaddi27> However, it was not something that was on a time limit, and can easily be done at any time
<md_5> ML .... ?
<gorilla> Yep, not the end of the world.
<head_victim> #action head_victim to attempt to remember to kick off a ML thread about offering support contact to manufacturers.
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to attempt to remember to kick off a ML thread about offering support contact to manufacturers.
<benonsoftware> md_5: Mailing Lists
<gorilla> md_5: ML = Mailing list.
<md_5> ./stupid
<head_victim> If anyone else starts it before me I won't be upset but I'll try to remember
<gorilla> head_victim: We'll bring it up next month if not :-P
<head_victim> md_5: not at all, using shorthand that isn't familiar is a great way to ostracise newer members. If anything isn't making sense please ask.
<jaddi27> We do seem to be picking up new members, which is certainly good to see
 * gorilla agrees wholeheartedly with head_victim 
<jaddi27> Unless there is anything else for the recap, I think we shall move on to the next topic
<jaddi27> #topic UDS Roundup
<jaddi27> head_victim, I'll let you take this one
<jaddi27> UDS: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<head_victim> Did anyone catch any of the remote sessions?
<benonsoftware> I did :P
<head_victim> Anything to share?
<gorilla> for those that are not aware... what's UDS?
<jaddi27> The Ubuntu Developer Summit
<gorilla> jaddi27: thanks.
<benonsoftware> The Ubuntu YOuth session in my mind was good (I believe sagaci was there in person) and heaps of progress will be made with it in the next few months
<head_victim> gorilla: good point
<jaddi27> Basically a week of sessions related to the development of Ubuntu, especially around planning for the next version
<head_victim> The UDS is held once a release (very early in the cycle) to set goals and plans for the next release.
<benonsoftware> Audio of it all is at http://audio.ubuntu.com
<jaddi27> sagaci was at UDS this year, but would be on a plane at the moment from memory
<head_victim> Evening dingus 
<bradzo> hi dingus 
<jaddi27> Welcome to the meeting dingus 
<md_5> sure thing head_victim 
<gorilla> Would like to see a brief "report" from sagaci.. sounds interesting.
<md_5> (was afk for a few min)
<jaddi27> I think he should give a report at the next meeting - he was definitely very excited about it
<head_victim> Sounds like he had a bunch of fun
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<jaddi27> Due to one of the sessions sagaci attended, he will be running a session to work on the Ubuntu Manual project next weekend
<jaddi27> Details are at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1772/detail/
 * benonsoftware was actually signed up to crew at the UDS
 * benonsoftware shall attend that
<head_victim> I'd encourage anyone vaguely interested in contributing but don't konw where to start to come along to that and just see what it's about
<head_victim> It requires no special skills from what I understand.
 * benonsoftware is signed up to do Index and Glossary
<md_5> im away that weekend
<jaddi27> I think it will just be reading what is already there, and helping to improve the manual for Precise
<gorilla> md_5: It'll happen again, one weekend will not be enough :-)
<jaddi27> Something that some people would find interesting from UDS: EA gave a talk about gaming on Ubuntu
<jaddi27> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-delivers-talk-at-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<bradzo> i might be able to attend next sat 14:00 - 16:00 - how does it work?
<jaddi27> bradzo, Come online here to #ubuntu-au, and sagaci will guide everyone in what he would like to do
<Tibor> Sounds good
<bradzo> ok - i'll add it to my diary :)
<jaddi27> And a brief summary of development goals for the q-cycle (what will become Ubuntu 12.10) - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/uds-q-summary-bye-bye-unity-2d-hello-gnome-shell-spin/
<md_5> just reading a recap 12.10 looks like it will be sweet
<gorilla_> sorry.. connection dropped out.
<head_victim> Well feel free to write stories for ubuntu.org.au for these projects
<head_victim> As long as they're Ubuntu related and being carried out by Australians it's all good news.
<jaddi27> Anything else to add to the UDS discussion tonight?
<jaddi27> Doesn't look like it, so moving on to the next topic
<bradzo> sorry Joel, no
<head_victim> Sounds good :)
<jaddi27> #topic Release Party Catch Ups
<jaddi27> head_victim, go ahead
<head_victim> Mainly just to point out how slack I am
<head_victim> Again, round ups of the events should be posted to ubuntu.org.au so I was going to call for volunteers from each event to write up a litte blurb
<head_victim> Not too long and if you have photos attaching or linking them would be great.
 * benonsoftware has to leave
<benonsoftware> Night all
<head_victim> But from what I understand there was one in Brisbane, Sydney and Adelaide. Did I miss any?
<head_victim> Night benonsoftware 
<jaddi27> bye benonsoftware 
<md_5> yeah no melbourne
 * gorilla is no longer in Melbourne which doesn't help the situation.
<bradzo> i'd like to put my hand up to bring Ubuntu to people in the Forest Lake QLD area. So if anyone is interested....
<head_victim> Well for the next release I encourage you all you think about getting together, even if it's just 3 - 5 people and a coffee/beer it's still a good start.
<head_victim> bradzo: great, in Brisbane we'll be holding a technical get together in a few months as well
<head_victim> Listen out for it on the mailing list
<Tibor> Forest Lake sounds good nice and close
<head_victim> Well when the polls go out for when/where make your voice heard and join in :)
<head_victim> As a team we're awesome at online events, less so at real world ones.
<jaddi27> head_victim, bradzo - Was the next Brisbane technical meeting was going to be held in the city again, or somewhere like Garden City? I can't remember where was decided (or if it was properly set)
<head_victim> So was anyone at any of the release parties with anything to add?
<gorilla> head_victim: outside is scary! :-P
<head_victim> jaddi27: more suburban I believe, somewhere with parking
<jaddi27> yes, I thought that was it
<bradzo> we can do it at my place - big screen data projector, wifi access... big outdoor area, swimming pool. 
<bradzo> even if not members of public, would still like to invite bris bods over for an afternoon of pizza and beer... :)
<bradzo> hi Tibor  - you're most welcome.
<Tibor> Thanks:)
<head_victim> #action someone to start talking about tech get togethers in a few months on the mailing list
<meetingology> ACTION: someone to start talking about tech get togethers in a few months on the mailing list
<bradzo> probably not in the next few weeks etc - too bloody cold for a swim, but there you go!
<head_victim> I heard the Sydney release party went well , how was the Adelaide one?
<ikt> That's what I'd like to know as well :P
<jaddi27> head_victim, I second that way of writing an Action - nobody has to remember :)
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah, it's generally good to pin it down to an owner but in that case it was justified
<jaddi27> yep, that is another good reason for the recap section, so we can remember to do it in a month's time
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> So no one here was present for the Adelaide release party?
<gorilla> head_victim: Adelaide is still catching up to the rest of the country. :-P
<head_victim> gorilla: they're only 30 minutes behind mate!
<jaddi27> Who was organising the Adelaide party? It was only announced on the day it happened, so there might not have been many people at it
<head_victim> jaddi27: yep
<head_victim> Well either way, if anyone would like to write up any events they went to the ubuntu.org.au page is the place for it
<head_victim> All you need to do is write the article and ping a website admin to publish it for you.
<gorilla> head_victim: Some argue add about 50 years.
<ikt> jaddi27, yeah that was the problem, I would've gone but didn't get the email till to late
<bradzo> how does one do a release party? I'd be in for the next one! Or any one. :)
<md_5> subscribed to mailing list
<jaddi27> md_5, That is good to hear
<ikt> bradzo, which city you in?
<gorilla> bradzo: Pick a venue and announce it... no big organisation required.
<jaddi27> Just make sure you make an event on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au with all of the details. If it is up there, other people such as head_victim, sagaci and myself will promote it through the mailing list, Facebook, twitter, identi.ca, IRC, etc
<head_victim> Speaking of which, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs could use some love
<jaddi27> (and now that Facebook has fixed its event system again, I can make events that invite everyone in the group)
<head_victim> #action Release party attendees to ensure events are reported through the website
<meetingology> ACTION: Release party attendees to ensure events are reported through the website
<bradzo> oh cool then guys. I'm in Forest Lake, Brisbane. Would like to stay closer to home ... even at home (initially to meet other Ubuntu-ers) wifi access here, big screen etc - then we can organise something bigger?
<jaddi27> head_victim, What would you like added to the contact page? I cleaned it up at the global jam, but can do more to it
<head_victim> Well I think links to all the areas on the left hand side of the table would be good
<head_victim> Also I think the admins are a bit out of date, 
<head_victim> For example, yourself and sagaci should be listed in a few more places now
<jaddi27> Yep, I can fix that up
<head_victim> But also, I'm thinking, if there is a self updating link to show admins that would be better than manually listing them.
<head_victim> For example the loco.u.c admins can all be listed with a launchpad link
<jaddi27> md_5, bradzo, and other new people to the meetings and group - Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Members/NewMembers if you have not already done so to join the mailing list and launchpad groups (and just find out more about Ubuntu-AU in general)
<md_5> ikr if I joined the launchpad group
<jaddi27> Is there anything else for the meeting tonight, or shall I close it? This other discussion can continue outside of the meeting
<md_5> well I am now
<gorilla> oh speaking of admin.. I'm a moderator of the Ubuntu Au facebook page but would like to pass the control to someone else... suggestions?
<md_5> Your request to join Ubuntu Australian Team is awaiting approval.
<head_victim> gorilla: there's already a few
<gorilla> jaddi27: Go for it.
<jaddi27> md_5, You are now a member - I just approved it
<head_victim> gorilla: you don't need to resign if you want a leave of absence unless you would like to.
<gorilla> head_victim: I need to reduce the number of emails that I am getting from it.. 3G internet isn't fun.
<md_5> ty jaddi27 
<jaddi27> ok. Thanks everyone for attending. The next meeting will be on June 10, at 8pm AEST (UTC+10)
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/391/detail/
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun May 13 10:48:00 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-05-13-10.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-05-13-10.01.html
<head_victim> gorilla: fair enough, if you want to step back up just sing out
<head_victim> jaddi27: good call,
<gorilla> head_victim: kk. I'll keep that in mind.
<head_victim> If people want to discuss general stuff feel free to do so
<gorilla> jaddi27: Well done.
<head_victim> gorilla: thanks heaps for your efforts to date, they've been appreciated.
<jaddi27> gorilla, You can disable notifications for groups - I am one of the admins at the moment of that group, and get no emails whatsoever
<md_5> damn the ubuntu code of conduct should have ssh pubkeys
<jaddi27> So if you did want to keep doing it, but not get the emails, it should be possible
<gorilla> jaddi27: Ahhh. that's an idea... not bad at all.
<jaddi27> head_victim, I didn't realise you could get a list of the l.u.c admins. Do you know the link to do that, or the wiki code for it, or where to look?
<gorilla> jaddi27: I'm happy to be in the background but need to reduce the interuptions. IRC can be ignored easily enough.
<head_victim> jaddi27: it's just run off the launchpad admins from memory
<jaddi27> gorilla, Yep, I can easily understand that. It gets a bit much at times
<jaddi27> head_victim, Ok. I will have a look to see if I can auto generate a list, but have a feeling that l.u.c can do that by linking in to the launchpad database
<head_victim> jaddi27: might be wrong, thought I'd seen it elsewhere though
<bradzo> i'm going to upgrade from 10.10 desktop to 11.04 desktop tonight - is it interactive? can I pre-answer some questions before I go to bed?
<head_victim> bradzo: I'd suggest backing up and installing 12.04
<head_victim> 11.10 is still a little buggy
<head_victim> Well in my experience the Unity design in 12.04 is much better
<ikt> agreed
<bradzo> ok - so download the alternive iso and go from there? from 10.10 to 12.04?
<head_victim> Nah you can't skip, so either backup and upgrade to 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.04 or just backup and fresh install 12.04 and retrieve the data from the backup
<bradzo> that's what I thought about skipping. did an upgrade on another machine on Friday last - it asked me questions re some files I had edited. just wondered whether there were a way to tell the upgrader on the command line to accept my answers.. :)
<head_victim> bradzo: either way, please, please please backup!
<head_victim> I've spent the last 2 days trying to fix an update gone wrong without backups
<bradzo> that's where it all falls down for me. I have one 500gb drive - what do I backup onto? :) I have an old 80gb USB drive, but... :)
<bradzo> no matter! what's better than living on the edge eh? :)
<gorilla> bradzo: At worst, back up the files that you change or make notes on what lines you changed... It's a good engineering practice.
<bradzo> yes, true. 
<bradzo> oh well, here goes!
<gorilla> bradzo: If we don't hear from your computer again, we know what happened. :-)
<bradzo> LOL!
<bradzo> its cool gorilla  - my stuff *IS* backed up, so no great dramas this time. :)
<gorilla> bradzo: ok :-)
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-07
<blahdeblah> Evening folks.  Anyone know of a volume meter for Ubuntu/Debian that will show me which devices/channels/sound systems actually have activity?  I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem where Adobe Connect works with my USB headset, but Exaile doesn't.
<Aussierick> G'morning
<Noskcaj> morning
<Aussierick> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop last night, so far I am liking what I see
<Noskcaj> good to hear
<Aussierick> what I need tho is the documentation to learn more about it, would you have a link?
<Noskcaj> i reccomend you use wiki.ubuntu.com if it doesn't work, ask on #ubuntu
<Aussierick> I'll have a look
<Aussierick> is there a beinners guide to ubuntu?
<Aussierick> *beginners
<Noskcaj> #ubuntu-neginners
<Noskcaj> oops, #ubuntu-beginners
<Noskcaj> i reccomend you ask all these questions on #ubuntu as many more people are there
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-10
<nrdb__> hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-11
<Rus> Hi. im having a problem setting up apt-mirror. i deleted the lock file. but now have the following issue: proceed indexes:[Ssh cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.gz: No such file. (next line) apt-mirror: can't open index in proceed_index_gz at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 449. Can someone please help?
<jea> Hi Rus. I haven't actually set up an apt-mirror before, but I can try to help
<jea> jared has set one up, so might know more (but might not be around at the moment)
<Rus> hi jea. Wow thanks for that. well im willing if you are : )
<Rus> jea. i am a newbie with linux and ubuntu.
<Rus> so i have now idea what to do next.
<jea> Welcome to Ubuntu then :)
<Rus> thanks jea : )
<jea> could you paste your mirror.list file into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the link here please?
<Rus> jea. ive been trying to make sense of the stuff on the internet about apt-mirror. and have tried to follow the instruction on issues that arise eg. deleting the lock file. Okay. 1 moment.
<Rus> jea. you mean the one located in /etc/apt ?
<Rus> jea. paste.ubuntu.com/5652945 i think : )
<Rus> Hello??? is anyone here??? am i still here???
<jea> I wasn't gone for that long
<jea> Rus: I am back now. was just called away for a few minutes
<Rus> jea. oh phew. no worries. i thought i must have done something wrong.
<Rus> seeming that im the newbie : )
<jea> no, you were still here
<Rus> well so far. so good : )
<Rus> jea. i have not edited the mirror.list file since ive installed apt-mirror.
<jea> I am just trying to track down possible options
<jea> ok
<Rus> jea. oh thanks. ive done the same. but im not understanding most of what i read : (
<jea> sudo /usr/bin/apt-mirror
<jea> sudo /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/clean.sh
<jea> what happens if you run them?
<jea> note: running as sudo is not always a good idea, but might help to track the issue
<Rus> jea. never tried. will try now. one moment please.
<Rus> Okay. just typed in first command. and recieved the following... apt-mirror is already running, exiting at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 187
<Rus> shall i type in second command now?
<jea> ok
<jea> um, not sure
<Rus> i think this error means i need to delete the lock file.
<jea> um, not really
<jea> it means there is already an instance fo that running
<jea> *of
<Rus> oh. Okay. : )
<jea> actually, yes, you probably should delete the lock file
<jea> which I think will be located here
<jea>  /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/apt-mirror.lock
<jea> Rus: you should delete the lock file
<jea> http://nwlinux.com/configure-an-ubuntu-repo-mirror/
<jea> well, that makes it hard
<Rus> jea. do know when might be the best time to try and catch jared?
<jea> Rus: no, not entirely sure sorry
<jea> http://nwlinux.com/configure-an-ubuntu-repo-mirror/
<jea> I was reading that
<jea> and this 
<jea> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-599479.html
<Rus> Okay. i will just have to keep an eye out him him. i hope i am not keeping you from what you are wanting to do. and i thank you for your time and attention.
<jea> that is alright
<jea> askubuntu is good, as are the forums
<jea> also, is there a reason you are using lucid?
<jea> because from memory it is no longer supported, so it might be harder to get help
<Rus> jea. are you from oz? yeah. the problem is that im newy to linux. and the solutions posted are still hard for me to understand.
<Rus> jea. yes. i have old pc's. i have been using 10.04 for the last year or 2. just to do basic things like web surfing. the odd letter.
<jea> Yes, I am from Australia (Brisbane)
<Rus> jea. oh Cool. im in sydney.
<jea> Ok. I guess if you are able to, you might find a newer version to help with some things - newer packages, etc
<jea> there are a few people from Sydney in Ubuntu-AU
 * nrdb__ Portland, NSW myself
<Rus> jea. oh Okay. i'll keep that in mind(new packages). well i hope to get to chat with them. am nearly thinking about paying someone to set up this apt mirror.
<jea> what are you trying to get the apt mirror for?
<jea> I think tpg has an unmetered repository
<Rus> hi nrdb__. where is portland in nsw near?
<nrdb__> Rus, Bathurst
<jea> actually, I appear to be wrong. there is no unmetered ubuntu repository
<Rus> jea. thats handy to know. i hear i will need to download at least 30Gb for the mirror. im am not unlimited downloads : (
<jea> for tpg
<Rus> arrrr damn : (
<jea> i see why you might like it now
<Rus> what do you mean jea?
<jea> Well, you would want the offline copy so you only download once and use it across all computers you have
<Rus> my main reason for 10.04. is that it runs quite well for my old pc's. but 12.04 gives them a cornary : (
<Rus> jea. yes. exactly.
<nrdb__> jea, have a look at approx
<nrdb__> jea, it keeps a local copy of any packages download, for reuse latter
<jea> Yes, I am aware of it
<jea> but I don't need such a cache, due to having unmetered access to mirror.aarnet.edu.au through bigpond
<nrdb__> I have infinite download so I am not worried myself ether.
<nrdb__> I have a VM that is dropping straight into a root shell, but I can't find out why, when I exit the shell it boots OK... this appeared to happen after removing apparmor (I don't know if that is important) ... but I do need the boot to proceed without stoping.
<Rus2> coz i tend to use my 10.04 for a month or 2. then it seems to get bogged up from all the web surfing. so i just pop in the cd. use a fresh install. but now that the support for 10.04 is going/gone. i was hoping to keep a mirror here at home.
<jea> Rus2: maybe something liku lubuntu would work better
<Rus2> sorry i think i had to change my name.
<jea> it is a lightweight desktop environment that should run on older computers
<jea> jared could help with that also
<Rus2> jea. yes. i have downloaded a copy recently. i am just use to and feel a little more familiar and safer with my 10.04.
<Rus2> jea. is jarred from oz also?
<Rus2> nrdb__. i use to live in portland......... Victoria ; )
<jea> Jared is the Ubuntu-Au Team Contact, and is also from Brisbane
<Rus2> jea. sounds awesome(ubuntu expert). does sydney have one/any?
<jea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/ContactUs
<jea> There is nobody listed for Sydney, but I am sure there is someone
<jea> There is a team meeting here tomorrow night
<jea> Jared should be there then if you want to ask questions, Rus2 
<jea> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/574/detail/
<Rus2> sorry. im not sure why my machine keeps disconnecting.
<jared> jea: I actually cheated and just ran it as a stand alone webserver.
<jared> I didn't bother with apt-mirror
<jea> jared: oh, oops
<jea> I thought you had done it with apt-mirror
<jea> I will let Rus know next time he is on
<jared> Nah that's alright. I then used some DNS config to make ubuntu.com and au.ubuntu.com to the laptop I rand it on. That then had the external usb drive set up with an rsync of the entire mirror
<jared> So both archives and releases were available.
<jea> that almost sounds more complicated than apt-mirror (from the little I know about it)
<jared> Yeah but it was more flexible as well.
<jea> That would be worth it then
<jared> Because that laptop was also running as a gateway and router for the network.
<jea> ah, well that makes more sense then
<jared> I'm not going to be able to be available for this month's meeting but I need to start a topic off so I'll be adding an agenda item if people want to discuss it
<jea> Ok, sure
<jea> I will lead it if you want
<jared> We've had notification we're due this cycle for re-approval
<jared> So I wanted to start the discussion on if it's worth preparing an application
<jea> Ah, I suspected that was coming
<jea> I must say I am not sure if it is worth it
<jea> As much as I want us to, we just don't do enough to warrant it
<jared> I'm happy for people to step up and have a crack. but as it is I'm on the same opinion you have.
<jea> Maybe in a year we will have a few more people doing things, and then it would be easier to reapply
<jea> As an unregistered team, can we still request one of the ubuntu packs?
<jared> Yes, they're smaller and have less resources though.
<jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<jea> because I think one might be good for the event I will run at uni at the start of next semester
<jea> Do you still have the banners, etc?
<jared> Ah, bear in mind it can take 6 or more weeks to receive the items so might need to start thinking about ordering
<jared> Yep, I still have banners and posters
<jea> Cool. I haven't got a date yet, but probably week 2 of semester 2
<jared> I'd still be putting in the order in the next week or two if you wanted to be sure to receive the goods in time.
<jared> Usually they aren't too bad, but sometimes it gets held up in transit
<jared> I'm assuming that week 2 is in early July?
<jea> Ok. I assume we can request them for things other than conferences?
<jea> I think it is
<jea> I will try to find a calendar
<jared> As long as they're events that are promoting Ubuntu it should be fine, we got it for an open day.
<jea> Ok. It will be an intro to linux, and I was going to use Ubuntu for it all
<jared> Sounds good to me :)
<jared> Presentation to the course, class, whole uni in general or at an open day?
<jea> I am going to link it to a course, and the lecturer of that course recommends debian based distros (ubuntu for most, or raw debian if you are ready for it)
<jea> It will be open to anyone
<jea> Week 2 starts on 29/7
<jared> Cool, well I'd have the order requested by the end of this month then. Gives you an extra week or two
<jea> Ok. Are you the one to put the request in?
<jared> Yeah it has to come from the team contact but I can have it sent directly to you.
<jea> Ok. I will get the details written up and send them through to you
<jea> Does it matter if the date is not 100% certain yet?
<jared> I'd just set it as the Saturday prior for now and note that it's subject to change.
<jared> And to make it easier to show linking if you can make it a loco.u.c event that will help
<jea> Ok, that sounds fine
<jared> In the past I've essentially just copied the template email listed and put in my own information. So if you ahve enough information to fill that template email in that's when you know you have enough info really
<jea> Great. That makes it easy
<jared> Alrighty, agenda item added, email sent.
<jared> I really should have a look at some uni work today so I'll be around but not paying muchu attention. Feel free to email any questions through but I think the template (once you scroll across) is pretty easy to see what's needed.
<jea> Ok. Thanks for your help. Have fun with your study
<Rus> hi. i am trying to set up apt-mirror, but can't seem to get it to work. if someone could help, it will be most appreciated.
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-12
<jea> Afternoon skellat 
<skellat> Good afternoon
<skellat> I think I'm in the wrong channel
<jea> haha, that is alright
<jea> Hi everyone
<jea> Ready for the meeting?
<jea_> Hi all
<jea_> I will start the meeting if others are around for it
<jea> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/574/detail/
<jea> Hi ScottHarrison 
<ScottHarrison> hi Jea.
<jea> Here for the meeting?
<ScottHarrison> I knew it was on, more just dropping in to observe than anything else.
<jea> Ok
<jea> Well I haven't started it yet, because nobody else has indicated they are around
<ScottHarrison> ok
<jea> jared is away tonight, but I thought there would be some others
<ScottHarrison> I'll probably be heading to bed shortly, I've got a cold but have to make it to work tomorrow.
<jea> Ok. Well, while you are here, what are your thoughts on the re-approval of Ubuntu Australia?
<ScottHarrison> I think it would be a positive move but to be quite frank, if this is the turnout for a meeting, do we have any hope?
<jea> At this stage no
<jea> We are actually doing less now than the last reapproval time, which was rejected for other reasons
<ScottHarrison> I think we're lacking a core group of "activists" for want of a better word.
<jea> I suspect we would have more chance in a year or so, once a few more of us have more time available
<ScottHarrison> and by that I don't mean lacking interested people, I mean lacking interested people able to devote a substantial amount of time to activity.
<jea> Yes, that is the problem at the moment
<jea> The few of us who have been organising things in the past have been a lot busier outside over the past few months, so not much has got off the ground
<ScottHarrison> I understand that, I'm working full time and about to start studying part time as well.
<jea> The other issue we struggle with is the physical size of Australia
<jea> it is much harder to get events running all around the country
<jea> ScottHarrison: which state are you in?
<ScottHarrison> Vic.
<ScottHarrison> I'm an hour from Melbourne though, so since a lot of Linux related events are in Melbourne and Mon-Fri, attending events is complicated.
<jea> Right. We have a few members from each state, but no 'leaders' as such for most
<jea> That would make it harder for you
<jea> What type of events would you be interested in participating in?
<ScottHarrison> I would be interested in public facing events, helping people install/use Ubuntu, I'm a support technician, so helping end users is my bread and butter.
<ScottHarrison> but also intermediate/advanced tutorials for more season users would be nice too, maybe some python workshops etc.
<ScottHarrison> I could help a fair bit with the former but my skills aren't quite up for teaching more than the basics of Ubuntu.
<jea> Last year jared ran a Ubuntu open day sort of thing in Brisbane. It worked fairly well, and might be something you could look at
<jea> Would you be able to run an online session within the Ubuntu jams?
<jea> (just thinking of different things that we could do)
<ScottHarrison> what would that entail?
<jea> Basically using IRC or something like a Gogle+ hangout to teach a topic to people who come along
<jea> We have done them in the past for Translations, and a couple of other areas
<ScottHarrison> yeah, it's something I would consider
<jea> Great :)
<ScottHarrison> If you like, drop me an email with an overview of whatever plan you have to get us reapproved, along with some particular jobs that need to be completed. I will take a look at it and see what I can fit in to whatever spare time I have.
<ScottHarrison> my email is scott@scottharrison.com.au
<jea> Ok, sure. Are you on the mailing list at the moment?
<ScottHarrison> yeah, I am.
<ScottHarrison> Anyway, I look forward to hearing from you, I'm off to bed. Goodnight.
#ubuntu-au 2014-05-07
<barryoh> Hi, what package do I need to install to be able to use --target=i386-efi in this command: # grub-install --target=i386-efi --recheck --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub ( LINK:  bit.ly/1uAzIUg )
#ubuntu-au 2015-05-08
<Guest38364> hey
#ubuntu-au 2016-05-11
<gbell> Any cool Linux events going on nearby this year?
#ubuntu-au 2019-05-10
<skraito> hellow
#ubuntu-au 2020-05-06
<terpicus_> hello 
<amurray> hey terpicus_ 
<terpicus_> hi amurray 
<terpicus_> thank you for replying i thought i was alone here 
<terpicus_> :)
<terpicus_> i have been following ubuntu since 2006 from uni bt never gave myself a chance of learning them properly as i would like too 
<amurray> terpicus_: it's usually pretty quiet here so great to have you around
